# Pentium dos sin uso



## electroandres (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, este post es mas que nada por que quiero limpiar mi altillo. En este, tengo una pentium 2, no me fije el ram ni nada, pero queria saber para que la podia usar o si no es asi, reciclarla. Usarla como pc me resularia medio al ped* porque tengo dos dualcore y una pentium 4. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Solo tienes el Pentium II y la motherboard o solo el chip?. Salu2.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Si el computador está operativo puedes probar el rendimiento energético (consumo de energía) y, si resulta bajo dicho consumo, puedes dejar el P2 para descargas de archivos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 4, 2010)

o instalar ms-dos y aprender de las tecnologías del pasado.
si ya superaste eso, puedes utilizarlo como servidor o para que haga el trabajo pesado de cualquier otra aplicacion

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Te recomiendo, si eres de los que te gusta programar y  hacer interfaces, usar el puerto paralelo y hacer programas en ensamblador... o en C corriendo sobre windows 98, ya que XP para adelante no te permiten gestiionar el puerto tan facil.
Yo asi tengo una K6-2, la uso para todos los trabajos arriesgados de programacion de embebidos, puertos, y otros... Digamos que es mi peon de avanzada.


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 4, 2010)

Dale una mirada a esto:







*
Buenos Aires, Argentina Freecycle(TM)* está abierto a todo aquél que quiera reciclar aquello especial en vez de tirarlo a la basura. Ya sea una silla, una máquina de fax, una puerta vieja, eres libre de ofrecerlo. O quizás estés buscando adquirir algo para ti! Cualquier cosa ofrecida aquí debe ser GRATIS, legal y apropiada para todas las edades. 


Freecycle es un movimiento de personas interesadas en alejar las cosas lejos de los basureros, mientras se construye un sentimiento de comunidad.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FreecycleBA/
http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## electrodan (Feb 4, 2010)

Instalale un GNU/Linux liviano y regaláselo a alguien que lo quiera.
Si no conoces a nadie que lo quiera o no te gusta regalar cosas, podés:
-Si tenés conexión permanente, podés poner un servidor web
-Podes usarla para detectar las transmisiones de los extraterrestres con SETI@home
Y otras tantas cosas que no recuerdo.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Puedes bajar archivos o dejarlo en messenger conectado todo el dia, obviamente con linux, que es inmune a los virus comunes.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo tenía varios P2 y P3 operativos y los acabé tirando, ya que no tengo línea de internet en casa (uso un módem USB), y no podía aprovecharlos para descargar a cascoporro... Puedes usarlo como cadena de música, si lo aislas bien de ruidos, lo pones en el salón para ver películas, se me ocurre que si creas una LAN con tus otros ordenadores puedes reproducir sus archivos por Streaming, y no tener que instalarle un buen disco duro. Son tantas las opciones...
Un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 4, 2010)

Puff

podés hacer muchas cosas con un Pentium2. Lo primero que podés hacer, es regalármelo a mi. [ironía].

Podes comandar un PIC para hacer algo, o controlar tu casa por medio de un programa cargado en un PIC.
Podés usarla de host de archivos, con una red conectada a tu compu...

Usarla para descargar archivos (Esto es muy factible, ya que generalmente, siempre se te cuela algún virus cuando bajás, y si esto pasara en la vieja, no importa).

Muchas aplicaciones.....
Hay que tener imaginación no mas...

Saludos.
Tavo10.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2010)

El XP Leonic 5.1 le va como caño !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2010)

con linux esa pentiun vuela ,ponele devian lenny 5


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

No creo que tanto como para ponerle debina lenny; sin embargo con xfce debería andar bien. Con lxde debería literalmente "volar"; pero me parece que no está en español.


Adiosín...!


----------



## electroandres (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo de descargar mucho no me interesa porque los virus no me importan, siempre estoy grabando las cosas importantes en dvds, tengo como 20 dvds de backup. Cuando vea que este andando mal, la formateo.
Lo de programacion y todo eso no se me habia ocurrido porque todabia no empece nada con eso, lo unico que hice fue hacer un reloj a pic y ni lo hice yo al codigo.
La pc tiene todo, 4gb de disco, ram no recuedo pero creo que cercano a los 100mb. Para que se den idea de lo antigua que es, no tiene ni la placa de sonido en la placa madre, ni tampoco red, las dos creo que estan en pci.
Lo que si, tiene todos los puertos (paralelo, serie, usb)
A.. me falto aclarar que tengo una mother, 1gb ram ddr1, procesador p4 y placa de video 5500... Se pueden combinar las cosas? (aprovecharlas)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> No creo que tanto como para ponerle debina lenny; sin embargo con xfce debería andar bien. Con lxde debería literalmente "volar"; pero me parece que no está en español.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



estoy usando una p2 con dedian lenny ,claro que compile mi kernel y tengo todo optimisado ,pero una instalacion limpia de lenny corre sin problemas y si con xfce y lxde anda mejor ,el escritorio que uso es kde3,5 con el kde4 no anda ,mi disco duro es de solo 10g memoria es de 520m lectograbadora de cd ,placa wifi athereos ,sonido ac97 ,si estoy grabando un cd y al mismo tiempo escucho musica se entrecorta el sonido(falta de recursos)pero despues anda todo perfecto


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> estoy usando una p2 con dedian lenny ,claro que compile mi kernel y tengo todo optimisado ,pero una instalacion limpia de lenny corre sin problemas y si con xfce y lxde anda mejor ,el escritorio que uso es kde3,5 con el kde4 no anda ,mi disco duro es de solo 10g memoria es de 520m lectograbadora de cd ,placa wifi athereos ,sonido ac97 ,si estoy grabando un cd y al mismo tiempo escucho musica se entrecorta el sonido(falta de recursos)pero despues anda todo perfecto


Que bien. En lo personal no sé compilar el kernel...así que me quedo con lo que está en el disco original. Ciertamente el KDE 3.5 es una bala comparado con el 4.


Adiosín...!


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

Un pentium II es un DSP enoooooorme. Si sabes direccionar los isa o los pci... con el pci ya eres master, pero si puedes usar un puerto o dos ISA, usas el PII como un super DSP y veras que mega aplicacioes te avientas que ni un DSP de TEXAS te superara...


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Puede ser !...el problema es que el mega DSP no te cabe en el bolsillo ! 


Adiosín...!


----------

